# Unusual Oil Filter Design For Turbo Beetle....and other VW/Audi 2.0T cars



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The VW part number is 06J115403J and it can be seen at www.ecstuning.com - Around
the base of the extra large 27mm thread is a plastic 'four-spoked' inner ring that has a 1/4"
deep channel surrounded by two outer wall sections. Am trying to find out if this
channel fits into a raised piece of plastic or metal at the opening of the block where the
filter attaches to? If not, and it simply goes into an open space, what is its reason for being
constructed? This filter is also for five other VW/Audi engine designations, involving all 2.0T
A3's, B8-A4's, B8-A5's, VW CC's, EOS, Golf V, Golf VI, Jetta V, Passat B6 and Tiguans.

Will also post on the tech portion of VWVortex.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Interesting. The installed filter does not stick up off the base. You can't see that piece of plastic looking at the installed filter. All you see is where the base of the filter's metal wall meets the filter mount. Thus, that piece of plastic must fit into a space within the filter mount.

I’d post a pic but the car is at home and I am not.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Interesting. The installed filter does not stick up off the base. You can't see that piece of plastic looking at the installed filter. All you see is where the base of the filter's metal wall meets the filter mount. Thus, that piece of plastic must fit into a space within the filter mount.
> 
> I’d post a pic but the car is at home and I am not.
> 
> Bill


Purolator, and a few other companies (Wix & Baldwin) also make a replacement filter and
they too have the same elaborate construction. Spoke to a Purolator rep and he believes
the circular channel must fit onto a raised 'circular' piece of metal coming out of the opening
in the block, perhaps for an added line of defense against oil flow escaping from the center
of the filter to the outer area which only has the flat 'O' ring for protection.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*How do they keep from getting oil all over the engine when filter is changed??*

http://www.kodakgallery.com/imaging-site/services/doc/4900:3602322260103/jpeg/SM/async


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Filter*


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Vibration dampeners. Filter mounted high on engine, near head, vibration at engine start/stop could loosen, cause thread damage, leak?

No, guide for installation, helps installer find/align threads by feel?

No, heat dissipation, conventional attachment near head over heats causing seal damage?

Do I get a prize if I eventually guess right?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Do I get a prize if I eventually guess right?


You left out, "so we can charge $5 more for a $.05 piece of plastic."

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> You left out, "so we can charge $5 more for a $.05 piece of plastic."
> 
> Bill


....and the plastic center 'spins' ! I've got to locate someone with one of the cars that uses
this filter out of all the VW's and Audi's out there. Someone, somewhere, must have
looked up into the 'black hole' after removing this filter and made note of what was there?
The only two people who have walked this earth that would definitely be able to supply
this information are Einstein...and 'The Cadenza Man'. Thank God one of them is still with
us !


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Found a video on youtube that clearly shows the oil filter housing on a 2008 Mark V GTI
that has the same filter as the Turbo Beetle. Can see it is basically a disc with a center
opening (to accept the thread) and a custom designed round receiver to accept the round 
plastic channel on the filter. The machinist will have to duplicate the round disc for both sides
of the adaptor. One going into the block, and on the opposite side to receive the filter
properly.

To see it, go to www.youtube.com and plot in ECS Tuning: Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housing
Kit DIY


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

How do they keep from getting oil all over the engine when filter is changed?

A good question since the oil filter on the TSI 2.0 sits upside down on top of the engine*. I did a search for the TSI 2.0 oil filter in the GTI forum – since that filter is in the same position as ours. The consensus was little or no oil came out of the filter once removed IF it was held in the down position.

* I don't know if the 2.5 oil filter is also in the same position - maybe someone with that engine can comment.

Bill


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

A few shots taken out in the garage:





































Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Bill. Doesn't look like 1 1/2" inches extra in height, with the install of the adaptor, will 
pose a problem. If you think I have less unrestricted room in height that is needed,
let me know so I can tell the machinist.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Bill. Doesn't look like 1 1/2" inches extra in height, with the install of the adaptor, will
> pose a problem.


No problem. The hose crossing the top of the filter is soft and flexible - obviously designed to be pushed aside during a filter change.

The hoses in front of the filter are semi-rigid.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, I owe you friend ! Send a mailing address to my email listed below and I will mail
you something only a Beetle Turbo man can appreciate. 

[email protected]


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Thanks, I owe you friend ! Send a mailing address to my email listed below and I will mail you something only a Beetle Turbo man can appreciate.


That is a gracious offer, Ronald. Please ensure you wrap and package Monica Belluci carefully. She is fragile.










Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I know UPS can ship just about anything....... but something like this might be pushing the 
envelope a 'tad' too much !


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Reminds me of that photo of the Turbo interior with the three-gauge pod. Yet another alluring photograph of something I can't have.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> A few shots taken out in the garage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill. I noticed in your photo that the filter sits in a metal 'surround' bowl that looks to be 
about 1 inch deep. If this is so, I will need to inform the machinist that the 'sandwich'
adaptor's connecting ports need to be placed high enough to clear the sides of the bowl.
Would appreciate your comments.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Bill. I noticed in your photo that the filter sits in a metal 'surround' bowl that looks to be
> about 1 inch deep. If this is so, I will need to inform the machinist that the 'sandwich'
> adaptor's connecting ports need to be placed high enough to clear the sides of the bowl.
> Would appreciate your comments.


Have also found out that another way to connect a 1/8" NPT sensor is by replacing something 
called the banjo bolt, which connects to the turbo oil feed line, with one that a company named
www.newsouthperformance.com makes. They state that it is for 2.0 TFSI/FSI cars with regard
to oil pressure. I'm waiting to hear back from them to see if it would be compatible for an oil 
temperature sensor connection in my car?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Bill. I noticed in your photo that the filter sits in a metal 'surround' bowl that looks to be about 1 inch deep.


No - the filter sits flat on the mount. That last closeup shot was provided to show the bottom of the filter where it meets the mount. Visible in that shot is the filter's wall rolled seam (clearly silver against the filter's black body) snugged tight against the gray mount.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> No - the filter sits flat on the mount. That last closeup shot was provided to show the bottom of the filter where it meets the mount. Visible in that shot is the filter's wall rolled seam (clearly silver against the filter's black body) snugged tight against the gray mount.
> 
> Bill


Thanks ! Am intrigued by this 'banjo port' fitting since I really only need one sensor port
connection. As I've stated before, the problem with the 'bored out' oil drain plug way of
connecting a sensor is that you are removing it, in my case two to three times a year for
frequent oil changes, whereas this banjo port fitting (if apllicable for my oil temp connection)
never has to be disturbed. The other part of the 'bored out' drain plug I didn't like, is the
fact that since the sensor wire stays attached to the drain plug all the time, you have no
way of torquing the bolt with a regular torque wrench application unless you have an open
'claw like' attachment for the torque wrench since the sensor wire gets in the way. Also, if
the drain plug gets worn and needs to be replaced, another 'bored out' one would be
required, for the standard oem one can't hold the sensor wire.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

UTE said:


> How do they keep from getting oil all over the engine when filter is changed?
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


Check valve. You turn the filter a few turns when removing, you hear the oil draining back down to the pan. Wait a bit, then pull it of. Rarely spill a single drop; I have yet to encounter an engine where DIY oil changes are simpler or neater than on the EA 888 2.0T.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

John Y said:


> Check valve. You turn the filter a few turns when removing, you hear the oil draining back down to the pan. Wait a bit, then pull it of. Rarely spill a single drop; I have yet to encounter an engine where DIY oil changes are simpler or neater than on the EA 888 2.0T.


Have seen film where they say that once you've unscrewed the filter, let it sit for a few minutes
and then when you lift it, lift it perfectly straight up. If you don't tilt it, it won't leak until it's out
and you tilt it.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Old Bug Man said:


> Reminds me of that photo of the Turbo interior with the three-gauge pod. Yet another alluring photograph of something I can't have.


You know you can order Russian/Ukrainian brides now, right. Much more enticing than Monica.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

John Y said:


> Check valve. You turn the filter a few turns when removing, you hear the oil draining back down to the pan. Wait a bit, then pull it of. Rarely spill a single drop; I have yet to encounter an engine where DIY oil changes are simpler or neater than on the EA 888 2.0T.


This is similar to my Mini which has a vertically slanted oil filter. The filter is not a canister type; it has only the element and capped by a filter cover/housing. What I do is loosen the filter cover just enough to vent it. Let it the oil in the filter drain back to the pan while you drain the oil. After 10 minutes or so, lift the filter and immediately put a rag underneath to catch any residual oil. It is a clean process.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> You know you can order Russian/Ukrainian brides now, right. Much more enticing than Monica.


Yes, I was thinking about ordering a Ukrainian bride, or adopting a child from Ethiopia, but I wanted long delays, prolonged suspense, and endless uncertainty, so I decided to put in a factory order for a 2012 VW Beetle Turbo instead. :banghead:


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Why does it say on the filter "check tightness", upside down, in French, on a German car, built in Mexico, and sold in America, and is right side up? :screwy: (probably because the filter is made in Japan?). Now even if we were French, we would vérifier l'étanchéité (check tightness) with the filter already installed, presumably while standing right side up (not hanging over the hood upside down from a tree limb above), so what's the deal? I guess as a courtesy they are reminding us that it's important to make sure the filter is screwed on tight, but only for those of us who read French upside down. What about all those people out there who can read Serbo-Croatian upside down? It's hardly fair to them, is it?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Old Bug Man said:


> Why does it say on the filter "check tightness", upside down, in French, on a German car, built in Mexico, and sold in America, and is right side up? :screwy: (probably because the filter is made in Japan?). Now even if we were French, we would vérifier l'étanchéité (check tightness) with the filter already installed, presumably while standing right side up (not hanging over the hood upside down from a tree limb above), so what's the deal? *I guess as a courtesy they are reminding us that it's important to make sure the filter is screwed on tight, but only for those of us who read French upside down. What about all those people out there who can read Serbo-Croatian upside down? It's hardly fair to them, is it?*


The French knows that education in the US (especially K-12) is a lost cause, so they didn't bother with the English instruction. 

If one is Serbo-Croatian, one should know how to install a filter blind-folded. 

:laugh:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Why does it say on the filter "check tightness", upside down, in French, on a German car, built in Mexico, and sold in America, and is right side up? :screwy: (probably because the filter is made in Japan?). Now even if we were French, we would vérifier l'étanchéité (check tightness) with the filter already installed, presumably while standing right side up (not hanging over the hood upside down from a tree limb above), so what's the deal? I guess as a courtesy they are reminding us that it's important to make sure the filter is screwed on tight, but only for those of us who read French upside down. What about all those people out there who can read Serbo-Croatian upside down? It's hardly fair to them, is it?


Perhaps someone involved suffered from a form of dyslexia ?


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll check with the experts at DAM (Mothers Against Dyslexia) and find out what I can. But this isn't a left/right issue, it's an up/down issue. That's it! This is the work of a dyslexic Frenchman working in the filter department! Left/right to a Frenchman is often up/down, because Frenchman are so often horizontal (usually with someone else's wife). And he works in the filter department! Someone in Human Resources has a very keen sense of irony, I'd say. :sly:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> I'll check with the experts at DAM (Mothers Against Dyslexia) and find out what I can. But this isn't a left/right issue, it's an up/down issue. That's it! This is the work of a dyslexic Frenchman working in the filter department! Left/right to a Frenchman is often up/down, because Frenchman are so often horizontal (usually with someone else's wife). And he works in the filter department! Someone in Human Resources has a very keen sense of irony, I'd say. :sly:


There must be a refined definition of 'up - down' dyslexia somewhere.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Maybe it's common in Asian countries where they read up and down, and when they get mixed up, what should have been above is now below, and below above. Like some people who don't know their left from right, they don't know their up from their down. You might see them standing in front of a bank of elevators shaking their heads, muttering to themselves, saying things like, "I'm supposed to go up to the fourteenth floor, but I don't know what direction that is." 

Just such a person laid out the lettering on that oil filter. Could be why some people are having trouble getting their windows to go up. He may have just transferred over from the power window assembly division.

¿ɥɔuǝɹɟ uı ǝʇıɹʍ ǝɥ plnoʍ ʎɥʍ 'uɐısɐ sı ǝɥ ɟı ʇnq


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Maybe our Prez had a hand in the design of the O.I.L (Operation Iraq Liberation) filter????






We also read upside down too... takes serious skills!!!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Maybe our Prez had a hand in the design of the O.I.L (Operation Iraq Liberation) filter????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it ! Vertical Bubba Lexia.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

There's your poster child, but what is the ailment called?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> There's your poster child, but what is the ailment called?


When 'Bubba' found out his Texas National Guard Unit was going to report to Viet Nam he quickly
joined the 'Guard' in Alabama to avoid being shipped out and had the famed French Psychiatrist
Pierre Le Schlong give him a letter that said he was suffering from a condition called 'Upsy Dupsy'.
Soon thereafter, Le Schlong was caught for indecent exposure in the Paris Opera House and as he
was taken away he remarked, 'if you leave me alone, I promise not to do it anymore!' He then
suffered a nervous breakdown and was never able to fully explain the 'condition' he discovered.
'Bubba' didn't really care, since the letter was his insurance for never having to serve in an 'action
unit' and no one ever questioned Le Schlong's claims concerning his discovery. This photo is
vindication for LeSchlong's findings and he deserves to be applauded for it. 'Upsy Dupsy' does
exist!


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Now one might think it a shame that a great scientist like Dr. Schlong ruined his career because of one little indiscretion at the Paris Opera, but do you have any idea what constitutes indecent exposure in France? It had to have been something truly demented. Still, he did diagnose George's upsydupsitic condition, saving the Texas Air National Guard from certain disgrace. But then, as fate would have it, George went on to run for high office (thinking he was running for low office) and the rest, as they say, is history.

So do you think one of Schlong's patients ended up labeling oil filters for German cars? It really is a missed opportunity putting the writing on these filters upside down. With this inverted design you would have been able to read the instructions as you screwed it on. You can't do that with a filter that screws up from below unless it had left-hand threads, or had the writing in Arabic or Hebrew (maybe upside down French is not so bad afterall).

You have to admit though, this is an inspired design. The filter is mounted high and inverted, so it is perfectly accessible, and when you turn the motor off, the warm oil flows out of the filter so there is no mess when you change it. I wonder how accessible the drain plug is. It looks like you could change the filter wearing a white dinner jacket.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Now one might think it a shame that a great scientist like Dr. Schlong ruined his career because of one little indiscretion at the Paris Opera, but do you have any idea what constitutes indecent exposure in France? It had to have been something truly demented. Still, he did diagnose George's upsydupsitic condition, saving the Texas Air National Guard from certain disgrace. But then, as fate would have it, George went on to run for high office (thinking he was running for low office) and the rest, as they say, is history.
> 
> So do you think one of Schlong's patients ended up labeling oil filters for German cars? It really is a missed opportunity putting the writing on these filters upside down. With this inverted design you would have been able to read the instructions as you screwed it on. You can't do that with a filter that screws up from below unless it had left-hand threads, or had the writing in Arabic or Hebrew (maybe upside down French is not so bad afterall).
> 
> You have to admit though, this is an inspired design. The filter is mounted high and inverted, so it is perfectly accessible, and when you turn the motor off, the warm oil flows out of the filter so there is no mess when you change it. I wonder how accessible the drain plug is. It looks like you could change the filter wearing a white dinner jacket.


We owe a lot to LeSchlong and I just wish we could find his journals which would explain so 
much about the genius in the man. One damn indescretion......which he swore he wouldn't 
repeat doing......and now we are all worse off because of it. I heard a rumor that he had 
perfected a way to remove 8 simple bolts to allow a car to fold up and be stood in the corner
of the garage when not in use to save room. Who knows what else is in those journals?
P.S.- 'Bubba' did send a letter stating LeSchlong's fine character, to the review board that 
decided his sentence but as fate would have it, the writing was a mixture of upsy-dupsy and
sidesy-widesy writing that the board couldn't decipher so it did no good. It was a sad situation,
to put it mildly. I'll bet you ' a dollar to a donut' that LeSchlong's journals also covered that
sidesy-widesy condition 'Bubba' suffered from.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

_Merci bien, Docteur LeSchlong_

Speaking of oil filters, what brand is preferable? Do you guys typically get your filters from VW, or will aftermarket (Fram, Wix, et al) ones perform just as well?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> _Merci bien, Docteur LeSchlong_
> 
> Speaking of oil filters, what brand is preferable?


On the Beetle, an easy choice for the first 3 years/36,000 miles - VW filters. They're free (well, nothing's free, but the filters are covered in the service agreement).

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> _Merci bien, Docteur LeSchlong_
> 
> Speaking of oil filters, what brand is preferable? Do you guys typically get your filters from VW, or will aftermarket (Fram, Wix, et al) ones perform just as well?


The only compatible filters I found, all having the same unique plastic fitment piece as the OEM 
one, were Purolator L35895, Wix 57561, Champ PH610 and one from Baldwin. Don't know if 
they vary much in price but I was able to order the OEM one from ECS for about $15 each. At
the dealer I'm sure they cost more. Could the aftermarket ones affect warranty, I don't know
about that and would have to defer to Bill or 'The Cadenza Man' for the answer.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

UTE said:


> On the Beetle, an easy choice for the first 3 years/36,000 miles - VW filters. They're free (well, nothing's free, but the filters are covered in the service agreement).
> 
> Bill


Yes, but I thought I'd order them now in case the filters take as long as the car.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Yes, but I thought I'd order them now in case the filters take as long as the car.


Since I'm a 'months or mileage, whatever comes first' type of guy, I expect I'll probably wind
up changing my oil at least once.....and maybe twice....before that free 10,000 mile oil change.
I like looking at my car when it's on a lift and saying to my mechanic things like, 'are all those
bolts tight? P.S. Everyone should have a torque wrench available along with all the specific 
torque settings for things like lug nuts, oil drain plug, etc...


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Yes, but I thought I'd order them now in case the filters take as long as the car.


Now, THAT's funny.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Now, THAT's funny.
> 
> Bill


Don't laugh. If that little plastic 'do hickey' that spins around the base of the filter comes
from Japan, it is reasonable to believe filter availablity will match that of cars.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, to my credit, at least we're talking about oil filters again.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Well, to my credit, at least we're talking about oil filters again.
> 
> Bill


You've just got a knack for getting us 'back on track'! :thumbup:


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Now one might think it a shame that a great scientist like Dr. Schlong ruined his career because of one little indiscretion at the Paris Opera, but do you have any idea what constitutes indecent exposure in France? It had to have been something truly demented. Still, he did diagnose George's upsydupsitic condition, saving the Texas Air National Guard from certain disgrace. But then, as fate would have it, George went on to run for high office (thinking he was running for low office) and the rest, as they say, is history.
> 
> So do you think one of Schlong's patients ended up labeling oil filters for German cars? It really is a missed opportunity putting the writing on these filters upside down. With this inverted design you would have been able to read the instructions as you screwed it on. You can't do that with a filter that screws up from below unless it had left-hand threads, or had the writing in Arabic or Hebrew (maybe upside down French is not so bad afterall).
> 
> You have to admit though, this is an inspired design. The filter is mounted high and inverted, so it is perfectly accessible, and when you turn the motor off, the warm oil flows out of the filter so there is no mess when you change it. I wonder how accessible the drain plug is. It looks like you could change the filter wearing a white dinner jacket.


Hey, I'm the one who got us back on track! Ridgeman would have had us analyzing the Treaty of Versailles if I hadn't deftly steered us back to the subject at hand. This thread has two pages now! And it's on oil filters! That has to be some kind of record.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Hey, I'm the one who got us back on track! Ridgeman would have had us analyzing the Treaty of Versailles if I hadn't deftly steered us back to the subject at hand. This thread has two pages now! And it's on oil filters! That has to be some kind of record.


I'm sorry 'Bug Man', but I interpreted your line, 'the warm oil flows out of the filter', as being a
reference to a specific part of the French charge against LeSchlong which was stated by a 
witness as being, 'his warm urine could be seen flowing out of his 'wee-wee'. I'm sure you can see
the corrolation and if not, ingest a little more of that medicinal 'weed', it'l help immensely.
P.S. - And I'm sure you know full well that, when apprehended, Le Schlong was wearing the
white dinner jacket you also saw fit to mention.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Maybe we should just start a 'Demented French Psychiatrist' thread so you can get this out of your system Ridgeman. And you used the "P" word. For God's sake there may be women and children present.

Now, speaking of oil filters...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Maybe we should just start a 'Demented French Psychiatrist' thread so you can get this out of your system Ridgeman. And you used the "P" word. For God's sake there may be women and children present.
> 
> Now, speaking of oil filters...


And what do I do now with all the documentation I've amassed on The Treaty of Versailles?
I was hoping we could go over at least the first 50 pages of it, for after that it does get a bit
tedious. P.S. - The 'p' word has been replaced by the 'wee' word.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Not positively sure for the 2.0T motor but VW/Audi normally get their filters from OEM suppliers Mahle and MANN. 

Using GTI search...

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.0T/Maintenance/Engine/Oil_Filter/

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/GTI MKVI/Engine/148/1

I've used them for my NB for the last 11 years. Looks like MkV & VI are 75% more in price! 

WIX also makes good filter and can be found at NAPA as a NAPA brand. I use the Gold line on my Mini. 

Stay away from FRAM...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Not positively sure for the 2.0T motor but VW/Audi normally get their filters from OEM suppliers Mahle and MANN.
> 
> Using GTI search...
> 
> ...


You've made 'Old Bug Man's' day with this smorgasborg of information concerning filters. 
Beware, however, for he will not be satisfied until he has 'proof positive' as to which one
is best! P.S. - I would research it for him but I'm just so busy with working up my notes 
on 'The Versailles Treaty' that I don't have the time.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, the thought of that warm auburn oozing elixir penetrating those delicate fibrous folds of pure white...


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

At last, a sensible no-nonsense discussion of lubricant filtration.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> At last, a sensible no-nonsense discussion of lubricant filtration.


We may not get to the 'heart of the matter' as quickly as people would like, but eventually
we do get there!


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes we do eventually get back on topic with a few little detours along the way. It might sometimes feel like we're driving from Cleveland to Cinncinati via Istanbul, but we always eventually return to the matter at hand (after scrolling to the top a few dozen times to remind ourselves where we started). And yes, it certainly can be argued that if Georges Clemenceau stubbornness hadn't doomed the Weimar Republic from the onset we would be opening the hoods of our Beetles and finding a very different oil filter indeed. But can't we just agree that that sort of thing is water under the bridge and move on? Oh no, some of us (not mentioning any names) cannot participate in a simple automotive discussion unless every nut, bolt, pin, and spindle is put in its proper historical context.

For those of you just joining us, welcome to the thread on oil filters. Don't be alarmed if you happen to see something concerning Hannibal's army crossing the Alps or Darwin's visit to the Galapagos or Magellan's circumnavigation of the globe. Rest assured that in time, often a very, very long time, we will find our way back, briefly mention something concerning oil filters, only to fly off again on the most inconceivable tangent imaginable.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Yes we do eventually get back on topic with a few little detours along the way. It might sometimes feel like we're driving from Cleveland to Cinncinati via Istanbul, but we always eventually return to the matter at hand (after scrolling to the top a few dozen times to remind ourselves where we started). And yes, it certainly can be argued that if Georges Clemenceau stubbornness hadn't doomed the Weimar Republic from the onset we would be opening the hoods of our Beetles and finding a very different oil filter indeed. But can't we just agree that that sort of thing is water under the bridge and move on? Oh no, some of us (not mentioning any names) cannot participate in a simple automotive discussion unless every nut, bolt, pin, and spindle is put in its proper historical context.
> 
> For those of you just joining us, welcome to the thread on oil filters. Don't be alarmed if you happen to see something concerning Hannibal's army crossing the Alps or Darwin's visit to the Galapagos or Magellan's circumnavigation of the globe. Rest assured that in time, often a very, very long time, we will find our way back, briefly mention something concerning oil filters, only to fly off again on the most inconceivable tangent imaginable.


I would just like to add that anyone interested in the details concerning 'The Versailles Treaty'
can PM me and I'll forward to you a complerte set of the 440 articles, divided into 15 sections,
with the addition of numerous annexes. This will allow you to discuss it intelligently whenever 
friends or acquaintances bring it up in conversation.


----------

